# Mutant Cricket



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

Yesterday I purchased a box of black crickets and when i opened the box to give my dragon a few I noticed a strange one. It was the larges in the box it was a female because it had an ovapositor but it also had wings the most bizarre thing about it is that it was white with a pink abdomen. I would have got some pics be my dragon noticed it as soon as i did and jumped straight on it. 

Any one else seen anything like this?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Nihlus said:


> Yesterday I purchased a box of black crickets and when i opened the box to give my dragon a few I noticed a strange one. It was the larges in the box it was a female because it had an ovapositor but it also had wings the most bizarre thing about it is that it was white with a pink abdomen. I would have got some pics be my dragon noticed it as soon as i did and jumped straight on it.
> 
> Any one else seen anything like this?



Are you sure it wasn't just a freshly shed adult female?

(This isn't freshly shed by the way!)










They have wings and ovipositors, but are white-pink when freshly shed...?


----------



## Nihlus (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably was fresh shed then but just looked kinda of abnormal. I generally use the banded browns and the females dont have wings on that species.

Thanks for the info hadesdragon


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

the pic above is a banded brown adult female isnt it:lol2:


----------

